# BUNNY CHAT!!!



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 10, 2021)

hi :3
im minnie xD
i like to annoy my hooman and eat poop
who wants to chat?


----------



## Janellek (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey! What are you up to Minnie? My name is Winston and I like snuggles and thumping when I’m annoyed XD


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 21, 2021)

I’m patches and I sleep allllll day long, except when I’m training. I eat anything I can get my paws on, even if it sometimes Madelyn’s food... she is not happy when I take a nibble of her chip... I also love to play in her clothes, nibbling holes in them


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 25, 2021)

haha awesome when addi is doing schoolwork i like to rip open bags like my hay food and treats haha


----------



## Janellek (Feb 25, 2021)

I also like scratching everything up so there is more cleaning for Janelle to do because then she can’t go anywhere


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi! I'm Jingle bell! I love blueberries and grapes! My hooman wants to start harness training me in the summer, whatever that means. She said if I do good, I'll get lots of treats! I also like to throw poop at my hooman's face! Heehee


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm Tu Shen. When mommy is working, I like to be under her feet, making it difficult to do work comfortably, then wake mommy and daddy up in the middle of the night by racing around the room and playing with my toys. Mommy also gets annoyed if I run away while she tries to brush me.


----------



## Janellek (Feb 25, 2021)

Ya I also like to get in everyone’s way so I can get attention even after I ran away from mom when she tried to snuggle me


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 25, 2021)

I just interrupted mommy giving me fresh hay. Now I won't let her put it away while I eat it.


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Mar 8, 2021)

sometimes i thump my feet just to scare mommy haha


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 10, 2021)

Well I don't like mommy and daddy right now. They took me to a strange person who gave me nasty tasting stuff. Yuck!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 17, 2021)

Hi!! I’m Dune I LOVE doing zoomies and making lots of noise in the middle of the night so my hooman can’t sleep and has to get up and give me attention.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 19, 2021)

Hi... My name is Bunbun I live outside I do lots of zoomies and binkys. I am going to the vet soon and I don't want to. I wish my owner would not take me...... They clip my nails! it dose not feel good when they do that.


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 19, 2021)

My name is Xiao Wu. I have mommy and daddy wrapped around my little paw. Even though I destroy the cardboard "door" between my side and little brother's side of the room, all I have to do is flop or look up at them and they melt. I'm the best bunny in the world.


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (May 20, 2021)

hello bunnies! its nice to meet you all!!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2021)

Hello,
Here is pictures of me......


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi my name is Raven 

This is a pic of me... And im not the one in the profile foto... Thats my best friend Coco... Who recently passed away  and I like Getting in the way of fotos of my friends cause I know Im way prettier


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello fellow pretty bunny. My name is Xiao Wu. I'm sorry for your loss of your friend. Stay pretty and binky like no tomorrow.


 Just between you and me, I binky higher than little brother, Shen, does.


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey guys! I’m Echo! I have 3 other bun sibs… Zola (in my mom’s profile with me), Romeo and Gemini. But Mom says I’m the naughtiest. I don’t know why? I’ve only ever ate her trim, books, laundry basket, furniture, carpet, blankets, clothes…… but, don’t tell the others… I think I’m her favorite


----------



## BunnySis (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Echo! I'm Nova!
I am the only bun in my house which means i get ALL the treats and affection. I was bought of kijiji on November 21 2020. My Birthday is September 20 2020. I give all my family kisses except my Brother, he is to rough. Anyways my family is going skating now so i have to go in my cage (Otherwise i'm free roamed)  but that means i get treats! 

-Love from Nova


----------



## chubbbyc (Dec 30, 2021)

Hiii I’m Astro, I’m new to my fur mommy

She’s learning and doing the best she can and gives me lots of snuggles and kisses
I like to eat A LOT and runaround everyday
I got to spend my first Christmas with a family MY family. And can’t wait to spend more Advice is always welcomed


----------



## BunnySis (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello Astro, I'm Nova! My Bunny Family also gives me lots of snuggles and kisses. I am Free roamed except for when my family is out of the house or it's night time. I see you got a X-Mas sweater put on you. My family has a little christmas too too that they try to put on me but i always kick it off. 

My BunnySis told me to tell you that if you want more info. on bunny care and stuff visit the YouTube channel "Lennon The Bunny" Lorelei and Lennon have lots of great videos!

Sincerely,
Nova


----------

